# لتعليم الأتوكاد 2d و3d



## اتري (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم.


هل يوجد موقع لتعليم الأتوكاد 2d و3d بالعربية أو بالفرنسية بشرط أن يكون ألأوتوكاد منزل بالفرنسية وليس باللغة ألانجليزية؟؟

ولكم جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل الشكر.:84:


----------



## Jamalflash (8 فبراير 2008)

*مطلوب كتب pdf لتعليم أوتوكاد 2008*

لو سمحتم يا جماعة 
أنا نفسي أطور نفسي في برنامج الأوتوكاد 2008، ووجدت على النت كتب قيمة باللغة الانجليزية، فإذا ممكن حدا يقدر ينزلهم لنا كملفات pdf، بأكون شاكر جدا، مثل اللنك هادا3D AutoCAD 2008: 
http://www.amazon.com/3D-AutoCAD-2008-Step-Time/dp/097789388X/ref=pd_rhf_f_i_cs_3


----------



## casper_13_96 (18 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى باعادة تحديث مواضيع الاتوكاد بالمنتدى 
تعليم وبرامج


----------



## Jamalflash (18 فبراير 2008)

أرجو تحديث الموضوع
وتنزيل كل ماهو جديد بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## د. فاطمة (29 مارس 2008)

فكرة جادة وهامة أخي مهاجر 
أرغب في المشاركة 

دكتورة في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية من جامعة حلب - سوريا


----------

